# How to wear out your 5 month old puppy (pic heavy)



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Got my refurbished Nikon D7100 today!!! So naturally had to test it out but with my back being an issue and physically therapy not starting until next week, I have more bad days than good days lately. Dax was going a little stir crazy because I wasn't able to get him out for much today. Well, what better way to wear out your puppy and play with your new camera than to turn your 5 month old puppy lose on your 5 year old daughter?! It made for a worn out puppy and some laughs. 

I didn't do any editing. Just watermarked everything. Will probably play around with some editing tomorrow. 

Some extras in here as well... Please excuse the mess. A tornado went through my living room this week. Also, no pictures of me with the pupper cuz I don't let my husband touch my cameras lol. 

Titan, my big baby.









Faith. 7lbs of boss kitty. She rules over the animals and Dax gives her a wide berth most of the time lol









Titan watching Dax. He's a very good cat but he does not care too much for Dax's energy yet









And the moment you've been waiting for.... how to wear out your puppy!




































































































I swear, the only way he notices his mouth hurts at all is when it's meal time. Playtime he doesn't notice a darn thing. 


















Wrestling with my husband 









OH NO! What are you doing?!









not the HUG! SAVE ME!!!!!









oh...okay. that wasn't so bad.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks like the thread should have read "How to wear out a 5 year old girl". I love the pictures of the puppy on his bed with your daughter doing all the tugging hahaha. Very cute. Nice looking puppy.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

mycobraracr said:


> Looks like the thread should have read "How to wear out a 5 year old girl". I love the pictures of the puppy on his bed with your daughter doing all the tugging hahaha. Very cute. Nice looking puppy.


 
if only! She wore Dax out pretty good. She was still running around like a crazy person while Dax was like "Nope. I'm done!" and went to his crate after a short wrestling match with my husband lol. My daughter has my energy and then some it seems.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> My daughter has my energy and then some it seems.


 
Haha lucky you.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

mycobraracr said:


> Haha lucky you.


 
oh yeah.... lol


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Looks like two great friends in the making.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Gharrissc said:


> Looks like two great friends in the making.


 
she does great with the dogs. My son on the other hand.... Dax makes him nervous because Dax is still learning control. He loves the dogs but hasn't figured out how to play yet without getting accidentally knocked over. But he's always been more reserved with situations so that's just him.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

OMG, is your daughter a Xerox copy of her daddy????? Well I think so, so cute, and she looks tall for her age. Dax looks like a handsome devil and hubby just looks handsome  oh and your house is just fine, little kids and toys on the floor go hand and hand!!!!!!!!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Love your kitties too! I bet that is one lively household!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12 (Mar 28, 2013)

Dax has gotten so big! And handsome!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> OMG, is your daughter a Xerox copy of her daddy????? Well I think so, so cute, and she looks tall for her age. Dax looks like a handsome devil and hubby just looks handsome  oh and your house is just fine, little kids and toys on the floor go hand and hand!!!!!!!!


 
See I think she is but I'm constantly told how she looks like me!!!! She has my attitude and sarcasm but otherwise, I think she is definitely her daddies girl. She's definitely taller than most girls her age I've seen. Thank you!




MyHans-someBoy said:


> Love your kitties too! I bet that is one lively household!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
just a bit lol. Don't know if I'd know what to do with myself if it was quiet around here. 





3GSD92_00_12 said:


> Dax has gotten so big! And handsome!


 
he's massive! Sometimes I look at him and I'm like "dude, you're small!" and other times I wonder where this beast came from! He averages gaining about 3lbs a week. Or was. Will have to weigh him Monday when the vets office is open.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I cant get over the redheaded surfing spear weilding mermaid tattoo. Cute puppy too.


----------



## shugarhey (Jul 29, 2013)

Great Pics... So wonderful your little girl is very comfortable with your pup... I have an 11 yr old who is still unsure of our 10 week old pup. She is so use to our smaller 12 pound dog that everything this one does, she is uneasy by. I am trying to teach her that she is his master is he will listen to her if just shows the confidence... it works sometimes. Good thing they both are going to training classes together! Great looking family


----------

